

Will the future be programmer-free? - ccraigIW
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/11/20/47NF-codeless-dev_1.html

======
bdfh42
Sounds like every "report writer" or "does everything you want as long as you
don't want to do much" 4GL I've ever come across to me.

I loved two quotes:

"Anyone who is comfortable writing macros or sophisticated Excel spreadsheets
has what it takes to create apps with Coghead" - so basically programmers
then.

"A person needs a basic understanding of relational databases" - but in my
experience most otherwise excellent programmers lack any detectable
understanding of relational databases.

~~~
mechanical_fish
It's an interesting sociological phenomenon: People who sit there,
programming, right in front of you, yet all the while insisting that they
aren't programmers and that what they're doing is certainly _not_ programming.

I suspect that, in the long term, programming will be like writing. A majority
of people are able to do it at some level, but they never think of themselves
as "writers". A sizeable number of people are employed as pro writers and
label themselves as such, and there are a decent number of superstar writers
who are highly paid and at least moderately famous.

Incidentally, I agree with you that this article is yet another entry in that
unkillable genre: the sales pitch for a 4GL silver bullet. People have been
writing these for at least two or three decades.

------
t0pj
_This site is not available in wap fomat._

Thank you, Infoworld.

(fomat?)

